# Bacon Question



## ksams1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all, Im in Florida so im taking advantage of the cooler weather to cold smoke some store bought bacon. My question is  once i vac seal it can i freeze it or is that a no no. Love the forums and have learned a lot by just reading. Thaks for any advice


----------



## billsfan53 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes


----------



## ksams1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Great, thanky very much


----------



## ksams1 (Feb 17, 2013)

oops "thanks"


----------

